# Warning - refusal to supply LPG in Italy



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Maybe the word warning is a bit strong, but we went to the petrol station for LPG for the GAslow this morning. The attandant came over and asked how much I wanted. I said "pieno" - basically to fill it. 

He then noticed that the filler was next to the gas locker and refused to sell the gas, stating "for cars, not cooking"

I left and went up the road to another garage - the guy came out and filled us up, no bother at all. 

I do not know if this is a one off, but will try a different garage next time and let you know. 

On the other hand, the garages are usually "self service" between 1230 and 1530 so I could do it then!

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like the attendant was a bit too particular - or maybe you interrupted his tea break ! What difference it makes to the garage whether you use LPG for engine fuel or domestic use is beyond me.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

I am guessing that the rate of tax applied is different, whether the gas if for domestic use or car use.

Russell


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Would imagine the road fuel duty would be greater than that applied for heating / cooking purposes.

He was probably just being awkward!
My local filling station man just bent over backwards today to help me get my german propane bottles refilled. Now that's service! []


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Maybe the word warning is a bit strong, but we went to the petrol station for LPG for the GAslow this morning. The attandant came over and asked how much I wanted. I said "pieno" - basically to fill it.
> 
> ...


Russell,

This is not new, Andy Clarke the Motorhome List owner was refused LPG for domestic use last year on mainland Italy. He eventually got his bottle refilled in Sicily.

Don


----------

